# Finally! A Kinder Betta Vase!!



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I found this awesome vase on the internet, and I was pleased that someone was actually trying to make betta vases more acceptable homes! These vases hold 1.5-2 gallons of water and come with A HEATED BASE! 

Now maybe people will start buying these because they still look nice but they keep the fish at a decent temperature!

http://thebettaspa.com/3.html


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that's really cool! I want one for my female Betta!


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

that is actually pretty neat. I still prefer my betta in an aquarium though. I like having a little mini 5 gal.


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

that is cute! doesn't give much space at the bottom for decoration and hidey spots but it's better than the cups some are forced to live in.


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

That is cute! The biggest problem I see is the pamphlet saying change once a week. Isn't it 2-3 times a week for 2 gallon unfiltered? Still, it's great to see some better options marketed FOR betta.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so glad to see this! I like how they put live plants in the vase, with the water level down a couple inches, and room to breathe at the top! And its heated! This is a step in the right direction for sure  Not quite accurate how in another page it states that a bettas temps are 78-90F, but better than nothing ^^'


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, water changes would need to be 100% once every 2-3 days, but I think the vase could work out well if someone did the proper water changes!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I definitely want it. I'm pretty much religious with my water changes, even though I've been really sick this past week. I will not sacrifice the health of my fish just to make myself more comfortable.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Great product! But I hate it when people offer "Almond leaf extract"...the real deal is only like $20 for 300 grams (including shipping)...VS $10 for a tiny bottle with high dosing (like the Atison Spa is 10 drops per quart I think...the bottle only treats like 10 gallons, one almond leaf treats 10 gallons).


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

cool!! finally!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow this is just like gold fish. They started out being in Betta sized bowls, now no one keeps them in tiny bowls. They progressively (over 5-10 years, sadly) Got better. I think that this is happening with Bettas, too. They're starting to sell larger tanks. Sure, the newer larger tanks aren't perfect yet, but they are improving. Those adds we get at the side of the website advertise a 1 gallon bowl with the colored dots all along the bottom. Before they would have been a half gallon or smaller, see things are getting better. Than this vase thing comes out. It has a heater and 1.5-2 gallons of space. ALRIGHT it's not the best, the size of 2.5+ gallons for more Betta activity levels and the water changes aren't described as frequent enough, but it is at least larger and with a heater.

Before it was goldfish. Now it is Bettas. The next to come will be the guppies.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

VERY nice - BUT, how much is it? I couldn't find that info & it says the store isn't open yet.


----------



## FeistyFins (Dec 16, 2010)

It's nice to see that there is finally an effort being made to improve the homes marketed for bettas. Though it's not perfect yet its definitely miles ahead of where it used to be!


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

it says you can email them and get an order placed


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you have to email them for a price, I guess they haven't got their online store completely up and running yet. 

I think the vase is a neat idea, since it's heated and if water changes were done frequently, a betta could live a long life in there!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

That's awesome! I hope the heater base is reliable though. And even if I got one, room temperature in my home is 61F, so it wouldn't help much =P


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Hmm, that looks exactly like the vase I got for 5 bucks at Wal-Mart, that I keep Blue Velvet. I have a cheap little heater in mine, so I wonder what that base heater thing, they are using, actually is.


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

maybe it's like the teacup warmers or those candle heaters you can find at a store. It's those coaster like heating pads for candles so you'll get the smell of the scented candle without fire.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So it's a vase with a modified candle warmer?

Weird. BUT I'LL TAKE IT! 

The vases my mom bought are exactly those vases! Maybe I'll contact them about a heater..... If I got the turbo one's they'd work better than the tetra submersibles I have now. 

I asked for a candle warmer for Christmas! <3 I hope I got it! <3 They're only like $5.00 and undetectable in a smoke-sensitive apartment.


----------

